# Solved: XAMPP Updates?



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I would like to know how to have XAMPP updates. It's been some time I have started using XAMPP (Before that, I installed stuffs manually), but until now, no update has happened. So I would like to know how to take XAMPP updates. If that is not a automatic update, how can I do the manual update? Please help.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Check out this page http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-windows.html

If a new XAMPP version has a lot of changes compared to the old one, no upgrade package is provided.

Look at the *XAMPP upgrades* section

Latest version XAMPP for Windows 1.7.4, 26.1.2011 ( 1/26/2011)

So the bottom line is that you might have to do a completely new installation.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Is there a way to check the XAMPP version I am using?


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

The Xampp version number should be displayed on the Xampp welcome screen.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

ohhh..Just saw that..Thanks for the help...Much appreciated...


----------

